# Tail-Light Swap



## BitterGenius (Jul 25, 2006)

The only thing about the '04's I dont like is the tail lights. Are you able to take tail ligts from the '06 and slap them on the '04? They sure look alot cooler and I know they are the same size. 

How about the lower rear bumper, the dark gray plastic and the hood? Has anyone done this? Make the '04 look like an '06?

-b Genius


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

many have done this. yes you can swap your 04 tails for the 06. yes you can get an 05/06 for your 04. yes you can convert to 05/06 split dual exhaust:cheers


----------



## BitterGenius (Jul 25, 2006)

Can you get the tail lights from anywhere else besides the dealer?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

fred beans has them on sale right now- $200 for both
http://www.trademotion.com/splash/index.cfm?siteid=214152 put in '06gtolamps' for part # and pontiac for make


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

my dealer wanted 180 bucks (each) :willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Ninjured said:


> fred beans has them on sale right now- $200 for both
> http://www.trademotion.com/splash/index.cfm?siteid=214152 put in '06gtolamps' for part # and pontiac for make


nice price


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Check out my avatar to the left...I have an 04. I have not changed out the tail lights (personally I like the way they look because my car is red too), but I could see changing them out on a silver or black car...:cool I have the swapped the stock hood for the 05/06, and as you can see, I also have the 05/06 rear fascia. It will be a completely new bumper, and you will have to have exhaust work done to split your duals and get the correct tips. Well worth your time and effort...:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Any '06er wanna trade straight up for my professionally tinted tails? I'll even send you the tinted ones first!

Takers?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> nice price


Yeah, that's what I thought and have ordered a set. 

I was a little wary how the black lights would look on my cyclone grey but fortunately the local dealer got an 06 CGM and I got to see that they look good, real good...3 days of drive by's + on sale = sold


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Everybody has their own taste - and that's a good thing. I bought a 2006 Torrid Red and was real happy to score a set of 05 lights for $40.00 each. To me, red cars look best with red tails. Since I know not everyone agrees, I'm keeping the stock lights so I can return it to stock when I sell it..


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

It can be done. My 04 with 06 tail lamps:


----------



## BitterGenius (Jul 25, 2006)

V8 GOAT said:


> Check out my avatar to the left...I have an 04. I have not changed out the tail lights (personally I like the way they look because my car is red too), but I could see changing them out on a silver or black car...:cool I have the swapped the stock hood for the 05/06, and as you can see, I also have the 05/06 rear fascia. It will be a completely new bumper, and you will have to have exhaust work done to split your duals and get the correct tips. Well worth your time and effort...:cheers


How much did that hood, rear bumper and exhaust set you back though? It must have been costly. Where did u find ur parts?


----------

